# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  can a urine test show aas in your system?

## iwillsleepwhenidie

at my job we are drug tested for rec drugs, about four months ago they came out and said that they are now testing for aas as well. my buddy went and got tested and said it was only a piss test. my buddy is not an aas user. my question is can a piss test detect aas and if so to what extent. can they tell you levels of test in your system? i thought that was only blood. can a piss test detect other aas like winny, tren , etc.

----------


## Duma23

yes it can

----------


## Pac Man

Sure can but it's expensive.
If your worried about it, get a script.

----------


## Tjohn6231

> Sure can but it's expensive.
> If your worried about it, get a script.


Good call. If your worried, then find a doc that will at least give you androgel or something. You would have a prescription that should help you get by. Drug tests can detect anything that they look for. Most are just looking for pot, coke, and narcotic type drugs, but if they chose to test for AAS, then they could do it.

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Below was posted by Pheedno at the top in the PCT section and it is the active life of aas's. Maybe after the active life is over you are safe from the testing?

Originally Posted by Pheedno View Post
Below you'll find starting times for your PCT based on the active life of each compound. The active life is the duration of time it takes for the exogenous hormone to be absorbed, utilized, and expelled; no longer being bioavailable. Keep in mind that active life is an approximation which is dependant on dose, ester, as well as the individuals metabolization of the compound ; but for the moderate user, these are as close to precise as you'll find.

Anadrol /Anapolan: 24 hours after last administration
Deca : 21 days after last injection
Dianabol : 24 hours after last administration
Equipoise : 21 days after last injection
Fina: 3 days after last injection
Primobolan depot: 14 days after last injection
Sustanon : 18 days after last injection
Testosterone Cypionate : 18 days after last injection
Testosterone Enanthate : 14 days after last injection
Testosterone Propionate : 3 days after last injection
Testosterone Suspension : 24 hours after last administration
Winstrol : 24 hours after last administration

----------


## Big

> Below was posted by Pheedno at the top in the PCT section and it is the active life of aas's. Maybe after the active life is over you are safe from the testing?
> 
> Originally Posted by Pheedno View Post
> Below you'll find starting times for your PCT based on the active life of each compound. The active life is the duration of time it takes for the exogenous hormone to be absorbed, utilized, and expelled; no longer being bioavailable. Keep in mind that active life is an approximation which is dependant on dose, ester, as well as the individuals metabolization of the compound ; but for the moderate user, these are as close to precise as you'll find.
> 
> Anadrol /Anapolan: 24 hours after last administration
> Deca : 21 days after last injection
> Dianabol : 24 hours after last administration
> Equipoise : 21 days after last injection
> ...


not exactly. that chart shows how long the effects will manifest themselves, but deca for instance can be detected for months after administration.

----------


## bigtrain

I am a little confused with this chart. I am reading that winstrol and test prop can be detected by drug test for months after discontinuation of use. Is the information listed in this chart different from detectable readings on a drug test?






> not exactly. that chart shows how long the effects will manifest themselves, but deca for instance can be detected for months after administration.

----------


## ythrashin

> I am a little confused with this chart. I am reading that winstrol and test prop can be detected by drug test for months after discontinuation of use. Is the information listed in this chart different from detectable readings on a drug test?


Yes they are

----------


## mg316

What kind of job do you have that all of a sudden they are testing for steroids ? I'm a steel worker and my piss tests are only for rec drugs, no steroids. That shit would be expensive to test for steroids.

----------


## DKU

That chart is way off. Deca is 18 months if I remember correctly.

----------


## bigtrain

I am in a paramedic course that has us rotate on several different agencies ambulances. One of the agencies requires that we be drug tested before being able to ride. 

I am kind of worried because of a comment the instructor made in class while talking about recreational drugs. It was on a powerpoint slide, all kinds of drug categories to ask patients about, the last being recreational and he said, "like the things youre going to be tested for next week." Then he kind of kept talking and said steroids , but I couldnt tell whether or not he was talking about finding out if a patient is taking steroids recreationally or that we will be tested for them. 

I feel that we wont be for several reasons, the cost, the fact that at least half the class is women, and that they really dont care. 

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated. Ive called up testing facilities in the surrounding area, namely Quest and talked to reps about what standard tests test for and things like that, and received some modest comfort, but I will probably be trying to contact the actual facility where the testing will take place and see if they cant give me some information.




> What kind of job do you have that all of a sudden they are testing for steroids? I'm a steel worker and my piss tests are only for rec drugs, no steroids. That shit would be expensive to test for steroids.

----------


## Big

> That chart is way off. Deca is 18 months if I remember correctly.


the chart is not off at all, it's a chart of when pct should start, not when the compounds are undetectable. I have no idea why that guy posted it here.

----------


## sportfan33

agree w BIG

----------


## iwillsleepwhenidie

ok let me try this again. i have a script for test e so im not worried about that. what i want to know is lets say my script is for 400mg a week and im taking lets say 1000mgs a week. will they be able to test the amount of test e that i am taking in a piss test. or is it just a pass or fail kind of thing. the reason i asked about tren and winny in my earlier post is because doctors or atleast mine will not prescribe it for hrt. since i am going to be competing soon i would like to switch forms of aas for certain reasons. thanks for the info.

----------


## boz

I am led to believe that the results come from how high ur test is on paper, a normal result for a man would be 300 -1,000 ng/dL.

So i gather anything higher than that the suspicions would arise faster than u can blink.

----------


## Pheedno

> ok let me try this again. i have a script for test e so im not worried about that. what i want to know is lets say my script is for 400mg a week and im taking lets say 1000mgs a week. will they be able to test the amount of test e that i am taking in a piss test. or is it just a pass or fail kind of thing. the reason i asked about tren and winny in my earlier post is because doctors or atleast mine will not prescribe it for hrt. since i am going to be competing soon i would like to switch forms of aas for certain reasons. thanks for the info.


The problem you could run into on that circumstance is not so much the amount of testosterone that is indicated in blood work, but the peripheral tests done. You'll have a far greater likelihood of AST, ALT, BUN, Hematocrit, Creatinine, and others to be adversely affected with compounds such as tren and winny, than you would with testosterone. Additionally, if you were to use twice the amount of test prescribed, it would not show itself in testing, accept that your total serum and free test levels may be elevated much higher that usually expected; which in that case the doctor would likely just reduce the amounts he's/she's prescribing you.

In short, no there will be no test that is conclusive in what you're taking, or how much. But, you might find yourself in a position to where the doctor could lower your prescribed dose and may even change your mode of HRT if other blood variables are adversely affected.

----------

